# Pollin Question



## Real78 (Mar 12, 2011)

How long does pollin live in ones room? I know you have to clean everything just to be safe not to pollinate others later on.


----------



## 420_Osborn (Mar 12, 2011)

Mold spores can lay dormant for years and then reappear when the conditions are prime.

I'd say for Pollen... maybe a year or more. Better to clean the room top to bottom than worry about the pollen tho.

I just dealt with a total tear down and scrub...You DO NOT want to do that, its no fun...I think I saw it compared to being cheated on by the significant other, no fun.

Others may know the exact time, tho.


----------



## ronnie77 (Mar 12, 2011)

Pollen from cannabis tends to be rather shortlived unless special precautions are taken to ensure it never comes into contact with moisture. I've learned that even a dewy morning can mean very little of the pollen you apply will take and set seed.
If your goal is to ensure whatever pollen may remain is dead, best bet is to spritz the girls. I would suggest raising humidity to a higher level, but I cannot state unequivocally that this would do the trick the way I know contact with water, even very fine droplets, will.


----------



## woodydude (Mar 12, 2011)

3 weeks ago I stripped my flowering room out and sprayed everything with a bleach solution, wiped that down, then sprayed again with a H2O2 solution AS A PRECAUTION!
I had given a friend some plants which he flowererd but either one hermied or pollen got to them somehow. I didnt want the stuff near my grow since I have people relying on me for their meds, hence the paranoid cleaning frenzie!

I believe I read here somewhere that pollon can affect 3 or 4 grows after a room has been exposed, 4 grows would be 8 months.

If in doubt, clean it out! The way I saw it was either clean the room or have a ruined crop, er, let me think, which do I prefer!
Green mojo fella and have fun cleaning 
Peace W


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 12, 2011)

Pollen can be viable up to 18 months in the Right enviorment..ATleast thats what Ive read...Best bet when ya feel stray pollen has been reliesed.....Pick up the room and throw in the swim pool submerse for 20 min...:rofl:  thats about what ya need to do ....I grow in a Shed and when I feel I need to be rid of pollen  Ill go in with a Pump sprayer and drench everything...and I meen everything...Now is this pollen from a Hermie  or a Male ?....hope this helps


take care and be safe


----------



## woodydude (Mar 12, 2011)

I like the idea of throwing a room/tent into a pool, easier than attacking it with a hand sprayer like I did!


----------



## 420_Osborn (Mar 12, 2011)

:rofl: I'd need a big swimming pool...Toss the whole room in there!!! CANNONBALL!!


----------



## Real78 (Mar 14, 2011)

I am almost out of seeds and with luck I have a male but don't plan to grow for a while. I just want to know when the male is ready I can make sure I have more then enough seeds but I also know I will have to clean everything very well.


----------



## OGKushman (Mar 14, 2011)

in high heat mine went bad in a week!


----------



## Real78 (Mar 15, 2011)

@OG did you clean everything? I plan on cleaning everything with Bleach that should do it I mean bleach kills everything.


----------



## woodydude (Mar 15, 2011)

If you dilute the bleach and put it into a sprayer, it should kill any random pollen in your grow space.
Since you are not growing in there atm, this is a great opportunity to give everything a good thorough clean out, much easier than trying to do it with several blooming ladies watching you!


----------



## Real78 (Mar 16, 2011)

Thanks Woodydude, I can't wait to start growing veg and fruits with the kids. So once it is done I will do a clean out. Will H2O2 work as well or will bleach just do?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 16, 2011)

No need for bleach unless you have PM spores...Just plain water will KILL all Pollen...

take care and be safe


----------



## Real78 (Mar 16, 2011)

@4U2smoke what is PM spores?


----------



## 420_Osborn (Mar 16, 2011)

Powdery Mildew.....

I just got done battling with it...


----------



## Real78 (Apr 7, 2011)

I will never do that again, I never notice how much pollen comes off these dam plants. ***, My friend is still waiting for them to flower which I have no clue because he asked me. They have been flowering for almost four weeks now and I have not seen not one bud only bulbs and a butt load of pollen. LOL

Would the flowering stage be the same as a normal female? He did not have any money to buy seeds and I gave him the last OG Kush seed I had so we needed a male for seeds and now we have POLLEN, but he will not need to buy seeds now and that should hold him off for a while.


----------



## PencilHead (Apr 7, 2011)

Make yourself a few little paper bindles, put the pollen in them, add a couple of grains of rice, put the bindles in a medicine bottle with a good bit of rice or a desiccant pack, toss it in the freezer.

Your pollen will hold for a few months to ????? (maybe a year), but the viability decreases with age.


----------



## Real78 (Apr 11, 2011)

The male is gone thank god man that was a big mess. Well looks like he doesn't plan to grow for a while because he is going to clean the whole area for a few weeks.


----------

